# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Përshëndetje dhe urime >  Gëzuar ditëlindjen aMLe

## USA NR1

* Gëzuar ditëlindjen aMLe* 


*te uroj cdo te mira ne jete me gjithe familjen tende GEZUAR*

----------


## daniel00

Shume momente te lumtura sot dhe gjate gjithe jetes !

----------


## Besoja

Edhe 100 dhe jetë të lumtur!

----------


## strange

Urime aMLe!

----------


## RockStar

*aMLe urime ditelindjen . U befsh 101 vjece. Te uroj shume fat dhe suksese ne jeten tende.*

----------


## Linda5

Uaaaaaaa kush ka pas ditelindjen 

aMLE dhe 100 vjeç mu befsh  :Lulja3: 

Te uroj nga zemra Shendet, Lumturi dhe Suksese ne jeten tende :Lulja3: 

 :Ih Sa Xhan te kam:

----------


## illyrian rex

Urme ditelindjen aMLe...

Te deshiroj jete te gjate dhe te lumtur...

----------


## tetovarja87

uuuu amle na paska ditlindjen...

gezuar zemrushe,patsh fate,lumturi,dashuri,gjitha te mirat e kesaj bote...
c'do deshire e ytja u plotsofte...
qofsh e lumtur gjithmon.......

----------


## ximi_abedini

gezuar ditlindjen amle dhe te gjitha te mirat ne jet

----------


## erla07

Gezuar aMLe!U befsh 100 vjet!Te uroj shume fat!

----------


## pranvera bica

Edhe njeqint vite te lumtura aMLe!Te rrosh i lumtur dhe i qete sa te te doje zemra vete!

----------


## Xhenet.M.S.

Urime aMLe shendet lumturi dhe sukses ne jet. :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Izadora

Gezuar aMLe !
Shendet dhe mbaresi ne familje dhe kudo !

----------


## WALCHIRIA

Urime edhe 100  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## *suada*

Urime. U befsh 100 vjece yllke  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Agim Metbala

*Urime për ditëlindje z. aMLe, shumë shëndet e i realizovsh të gjitha synimet e shëndosha...*

----------


## martini1984

Elma te uroj gjithe te mirat me te dashurit e tu,dhe ata qe i ke per zemer :buzeqeshje:

----------


## goldian

u befsh 100 vjece

----------


## METI_TE

Urime ditelindjen te deshiroj fat dhe lumturi ne jete.

----------


## K.i EPERM

Ju bashkangjitem dhe une ketyre urimeve  per ditëlindjen tende aMLe -edhe 100 vite tjera te sukseshme ne jeten tende

URIME

----------

